
Show HN: Radi.js is a tiny (3kB minified and gzipped) JavaScript framework - krapans
https://radi.js.org/
======
kristianp
"It doesn’t use any kind of diffing algorithm nor virtual dom which makes it
really fast."

Aren't Virtual doms there to improve speed by reducing unecessary writes to
the DOM?

~~~
marcisbee
Well yes, Virtual dom simulates Real dom and every other framework renders
virtual dom every time something changes in state, but in this case Radi don't
use virtual nodes and automatically reduce unnecessary writes to Real dom as
mentioned in article (by binding state to dom).

------
helb
Looks interesting, i'll keep an eye on it. Author's blogpost with more details
(and a benchmark): [https://medium.com/@marcisbee/how-i-built-super-fast-js-
fram...](https://medium.com/@marcisbee/how-i-built-super-fast-js-framework-
faster-than-react-ea99f0d03150)

------
dbanksdesign
I always thought this! No matter how fast the Virtual DOM and diffing is, at
it's core you are doing 2 writes. If you could just directly manipulate the
DOM, that would always be faster. Really cool that someone put it into
practice. I'll try it out when I have some time.

